# 2016/17 LED Rear Tail Lights Upgrade



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi 
Just picked up a 2013 2.0Tsi with DSG with only 1100 miles on the clock, dry stored for a few years
Fully loaded except for the Pano Roof and 3 Clock Dash Pod

Has anyone upgraded to the new 2016/17 rear tail lights ?
Will remove the original ones tonight, anyone know if plug adapters are needed ??

VW Part numbers for the lights are: 
5C3 945 207 D for L/H
5C3 945 208 D for R/H

Turbo


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

All fitted - 15 mins
Part numbers I originally quoted must be for the Convertible 
I had to swap over the rain seals from the old rear lights (easy job)
Plug and play <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb Up" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Sweet I like the looks of these and I have a convertible so thank you for the part numbers. Where did you buy the parts?


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Got the lights from VW think they were about £115.00 each


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Great tip!!!
thanks much - we have a convertible, hope the part numbers work for the US as well.
.


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

Did you need to remove the bumper cover to install?


----------



## rcyamaya (Oct 12, 2016)

*Where to buy*

Hi guys,

I can't find this tail lights using those part #. Anybody know where I can find it?
Thank you.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Tornado100 said:


> All fitted - 15 mins
> Part numbers I quoted must be for the Convertible
> I had to swap over the rain seals from the old rear lights (easy job)
> Plug and play :thumbup:


Did you need any adapter or just bolts right up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

rcyamaya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can't find this tail lights using those part #. Anybody know where I can find it?
> Thank you.


Leave off the L/H, R/H they are not part of the part number.

5C3 945 207 D
5C3 945 208 D


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

Will these work on a 2013 R line beetle hatchback? I'm in New York and looking at upgrading lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Tornado100 said:


> All fitted - 15 mins
> Part numbers I quoted must be for the Convertible
> I had to swap over the rain seals from the old rear lights (easy job)
> Plug and play :thumbup:


Tornado, Did your Beetle initially have the standard rear tale lamps and did you need to modify your wiring or install an adapter harness to get the LEDs to work? Did you need to change coding for the BCM? Please advise.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any one in the states have success with this yet?? Am at the dealer now and they can pull the part number, but it won't allow them to order it. It just shows the part number and says it's a replacement tail light for the 13+


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Any one in the states have success with this yet?? Am at the dealer now and they can pull the part number, but it won't allow them to order it. It just shows the part number and says it's a replacement tail light for the 13+
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


I spoke with the VW parts guy in my neck-of-the-woods (in Maryland) and he can get the parts. They are expensive (around $700 each). I'm not interested in moving forward until I get some answers, though...


----------



## nf77 (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks really good like the dune model, but they are still expensive


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, have someone replace his taillights? I'm interessed but before i will be sure there is no modifing to do.

Thanks


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no modding to do. You can buy them on eBay for around $600 a pair. Plug and play. Those that have done it suggest putting led reverse and blinker bulbs in


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> There is no modding to do. You can buy them on eBay for around $600 a pair. Plug and play. Those that have done it suggest putting led reverse and blinker bulbs in


What he^ said, just did it myself a few weeks ago, 5 minutes total Time to swap them!

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Is the reverse light area larger than the stock one's, I have put in LED's and they are brighter but the light output area is so small doesn't really make a big difference.



drtechy said:


> What he^ said, just did it myself a few weeks ago, 5 minutes total Time to swap them!
> 
> posted via Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> What he^ said, just did it myself a few weeks ago, 5 minutes total Time to swap them!
> 
> posted via Tapatalk


Mario, Are you saying straight up plug-and-play, no setting changes to BCM? Do the turn signals and reverse lamps work as well? Don't understand what is meant by replacing LED reverse and blinker bulbs. Do the ones that come with the lamps not function correctly? 

If someone could kindly post links to proper LED bulb replacements, I would greatly appreciate, so I don't get the wrong thing. I ordered these lamps and am awaiting shipment...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

True plug n play with no mods. That's why Mario said he got it done in 5 mins. 2 mins extra maybe if you have the fender sound system. 

Any led bulb you want to order with the same fitment as factory. They're so testing to put LED bulbs in since you now will have led tail lights. Why have led tails but standard blinker and reverse? It's just for looks. You can certainly use the bulbs that come with them


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> True plug n play with no mods. That's why Mario said he got it done in 5 mins. 2 mins extra maybe if you have the fender sound system.
> 
> Any led bulb you want to order with the same fitment as factory. They're so testing to put LED bulbs in since you now will have led tail lights. Why have led tails but standard blinker and reverse? It's just for looks. You can certainly use the bulbs that come with them


As I have not yet received my lamps yet (still in shipment) I wasn't aware that the turn signal and reverse used standard bulbs. That's odd...  

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea unfortunately turn signals and reverse lamps are not integrated led's like they should be on them. Don't know why VW did it this way but is what it is.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea unfortunately turn signals and reverse lamps are not integrated led's like they should be on them. Don't know why VW did it this way but is what it is.


Yeah,... I like the LED turn signals I saw on an Audi the other evening...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This may be helpful for anyone who hasn't removed/replaced their tail lamps in a 2012+ Beetle... 

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/Volkswagen-Beetle-Tail-Light-Bulbs-Replacement-Guide/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Yeah,... I like the LED turn signals I saw on an Audi the other evening...


Gotta foot Audi money for fancy stuff like that lol

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## chicositos (May 29, 2010)

Found this link in case that someone is interested

http://gcptuning.com/?sec=part&apart=5C5945200DKT


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

chicositos said:


> Found this link in case that someone is interested
> 
> http://gcptuning.com/?sec=part&apart=5C5945200DKT


Dammit, $50 cheaper than I just paid too lol

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Dammit, $50 cheaper than I just paid too lol
> 
> posted via Tapatalk


Maybe not. Did your price include shipping?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Maybe not. Did your price include shipping?


Yup

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)

I just picked up a set on eBay for 500.00 shipped. Coming from cancun Mexico so a 2 week wait.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Keffer VW - a VW dealership and a Vortex sponsor - has them.

*Left Assembly - 5C6945207D - $202.50*

http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Lice...t-2015-16-OUTER-WLED/55463786/5C6945207D.html

*Right Assembly - 5C6945208D - $202.50*

http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Lice...t-2015-16-OUTER-WLED/55463787/5C6945208D.html

You'll have to check shipping yourself. For reference, a big box of goodies (including the "CarGo" trunk mat, aluminum pedals, lots of other stuff) cost me $30 for UPS Ground.


----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)

g-man_ae said:


> Keffer VW - a VW dealership and a Vortex sponsor - has them.
> 
> *Left Assembly - 5C6945207D - $202.50*
> 
> ...



I think those are the Jetta rear lights. Dealer retail on the led beetle dune lights are over 700.00 a piece when I checked last.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

caddynick said:


> I think those are the Jetta rear lights. Dealer retail on the led beetle dune lights are over 700.00 a piece when I checked last.


Yeah,... I'm not sure the part numbers jive... 

I would call and get a legitimate photo before ordering.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

g-man_ae said:


> Keffer VW - a VW dealership and a Vortex sponsor - has them.
> 
> *Left Assembly - 5C6945207D - $202.50*
> 
> ...


Once you click the Fitment guide on that link it shows its for a Jetta. And the part number that is posted on the previous page is 5C3. After that it matches. I wish we could get em that cheap! 

Someone drives by my work daily with the new pink metallic models and it has the led tail lights. Saw it for the first time at night tonight. Makes me want to buy em even more now! I'm still saving to have my LSD, LCA, fsb, etc installed


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

caddynick said:


> I think those are the Jetta rear lights. Dealer retail on the led beetle dune lights are over 700.00 a piece when I checked last.


Well, crap in a hat. I just noticed the OP edited his original post. That's where I got the "5C6-" part numbers.

The 5C3- ones are $431 each on Keffer  

http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Volkswagen__/TAIL-LIGHT/67813227/5C3945207C.html
http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Volkswagen__/TAIL-LIGHT/67813228/5C3945208C.html


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

My OEM LED tail lamps arrived on Friday. Installation was no big deal. Getting them positioned correctly was the biggest headache...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BTW: My buddy, Bryce also installed them in his 2012 Beetle, so, for the record, they should work in all 2012+ Beetles to date ... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

caddynick said:


> I just picked up a set on eBay for 500.00 shipped. Coming from cancun Mexico so a 2 week wait.


I just did the same. Patiently waiting for them.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

caddynick said:


> I just picked up a set on eBay for 500.00 shipped. Coming from cancun Mexico so a 2 week wait.


Any link to the seller? Cheapest I've seen em for is $580 shipped...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Any link to the seller? Cheapest I've seen em for is $580 shipped...


▲ Scroll up and read the thread. ▲


----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)

Finally received mine today


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

caddynick said:


> Finally received mine today


Lookin' good!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Yea unfortunately turn signals and reverse lamps are not integrated led's like they should be on them. Don't know why VW did it this way but is what it is.


Thanks all, you just talked me *out* of a set of LED tails for our 2012. Especially since there aren't any good solutions for LED signal bulbs; the Philips Vision LED bulbs trigger "hyperflash," as do deAutoKey's universal bulbs.

I'll stick with our stock tails + Phillips Vision LEDs for brake/tail and reverse. I like their more classic look anyway; the factory LED tails look too futuristic for a car like the Beetle.










(Where was it that I read that the 2012's tail lights intentionally resemble the original Bug's tails, only sideways?)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea unfortunately turn signals and reverse lamps are not integrated led's like they should be on them. Don't know why VW did it this way but is what it is.


It is, many LED tails have incandescent turns and reverse, we have an insanely bright reverse LED for the car - even with the small area it lights up a nice area:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright...-free-fits-all-volkswagen-beetle-models-years


We'd be interested in the brake/tail setup, we have 7440 that were just tested in the atlas/alltrack 2016/17 models and they look great and work perfectly.


:thumbup:


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We'd be interested in the brake/tail setup, we have 7440 that were just tested in the atlas/alltrack 2016/17 models and they look great and work perfectly.


I'd like to see a complete taillight set of bulbs from you someday :thumbup: Especially turn signal bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

g-man_ae said:


> I'd like to see a complete taillight set of bulbs from you someday :thumbup: Especially turn signal bulbs.


Thanks, we have the 7440 brake/tail - turn should work the same, we just noticed you said they hyper-flash, how would you know this as we never tested our bulbs in the beetle, let us know and we can help set you up with LEDs, you can email [email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## Jamie B (Sep 25, 2015)

http://www.keffervwparts.com/p/Volkswagen__/TAIL-LIGHT/67813227/5C3945207C.html

is this the coupe ones?


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Do the LED tail lights give you amber turn signals? I really would like amber turn signals in the rear lights. I would imagine the European models have amber turn signals in the rear lights.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

speed_racer84 said:


> Do the LED tail lights give you amber turn signals? I really would like amber turn signals in the rear lights. I would imagine the European models have amber turn signals in the rear lights.


Is it clear with a red reflector lens inside? If so we have a solution coming out soon.

Let us know your bulb/lens color and we can help.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

I was behind a 2018 the other day and when they put on their turn signal and I saw that amber light I ordered mine from Germany that night.

Anyone know why a lot of the turn signals for sale for 17 and up say they only fit 2017 and up? 

Something about the 2017 and up being the "facelift" model? Are the last models really that different that the taillight in a 2017-2018 will not fit a 2016 and below?


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

I am going to do a set of these myself soon, but the ONLY thing that I'm worried about is a filament burning out. 

On the Motorweek video review of the DUNE, you can see a filament burned out on the video before they head down the track, and that has forever stuck with me. 

Silly? Probably.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

speed_racer84 said:


> I was behind a 2018 the other day and when they put on their turn signal and I saw that amber light I ordered mine from Germany that night.
> 
> Anyone know why a lot of the turn signals for sale for 17 and up say they only fit 2017 and up?
> 
> Something about the 2017 and up being the "facelift" model? Are the last models really that different that the taillight in a 2017-2018 will not fit a 2016 and below?


If you are referring to the LED tail lamps, that first appeared on the Dune, I had them on my 2012, and now on my 2016. Plug and play...


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/v-201...inkbeetle--1-8l-l4-gas/electrical--tail-lamps


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Installed these recently on my 2016 VW Beetle Classic Edition. Plug-and-play, just like the OEM LEDs I had, but all of the lights are LED and they animate like Audi. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

the beet said:


> Installed these recently on my 2016 VW Beetle Classic Edition. Plug-and-play, just like the OEM LEDs I had, but all of the lights are LED and they animate like Audi. :thumbup::beer:


Quite a light show! Nice!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Quite a light show! Nice!


Yeah,... I just liked them for the turn-signal, the start-up show was a bonus!!!


----------



## leandrobroffoni (Nov 29, 2019)

*Replacing original filament bulbs to LED tail lights.*

Hi Guys, I would like to replace the original filament bulbs of the reverse/turning tail lights for LED (to have all LED system). As per my understanding I need the 1156 socket for the reverse/turning light, right? If I get the amber ones, my reverse light will be amber too, right? Have anyone tried it? Any recommendations or warnings? Cannbus Issues?


----------



## Heckerschmidt (Apr 12, 2020)

*beetle tail light like audi*

Hey, if you have a link to the part and where to purchase I would be grateful.


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

5C5945207 or 5C5945208

series are for coupe hatchback

5C3945207 or 5C3945208

series are for convertibles

Many sellers are now grouping sets of pairs regardless of 7/8 (LHD/RHD)

I guess it does not matter if you get a pair that ends with a 7 or 8?


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

I updated the car to be 2019 Beetle and VWpartsvortex calls out that the lights don’t fit and suggested the 5C5 part number? I assume it’s a mistake since there’s no way to choose the convertible 2019


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

holson said:


> I updated the car to be 2019 Beetle and VWpartsvortex calls out that the lights don’t fit and suggested the 5C5 part number? I assume it’s a mistake since there’s no way to choose the convertible 2019


Try your vin in parts.vw.com and see if it still comes up?

The difference between hatchback and cabriolet is the rubber seal on the inner sides of the lamps I think? hatchback has more rubber and straighter strip, while cabriolet has less rubber and some slant in it? Some hatchback people got the cabriolet one and had to swap over the old rubber seals from old lamps, maybe you can swap over if you are switching out an old pair?


----------

